# zoom on pause



## Sean42 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it would be really cool for football games if you could do a zoom on paused video. it would be usefull for zooming in on fumbles or inbounds/outof bounds calls and stuff like that. 

thanks for listening!!


----------

